# Gazhole Journal #189: Now with 34% More Nudity



## Gazhole (Nov 27, 2012)

Haha. Yeah. That other journal i made a little while ago lasted about as long as me in the sack after a bottle of JD. Gonna keep a sporadic log of my progress in life, gym, and a PT business in the new year. Currently happily married, finally have enough dough to have started my PT certification post-sport med degree, training and working as much as possible. Currently taking a fairly abbreviated program.

Pretty happy with how things are going right now. Here is a set of recent pics sitting at 85kg / 187lbs:


http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=48216&stc=1&d=1354009574

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=48215&stc=1&d=1354009574


Halfway into my 8-week training cycle now. Yesterday was a press-a-thon:


*1. CGBP (Paused on Chest)*
10 x 20kg / 44lbs
5 x 50kg / 110lbs
4 x 60kg / 132lbs
3 x 70kg / 154lbs
2 x 80kg / 176lbs
1 x 90kg / 198lbs

23 x 70kg / 154lbs
5 x 70kg / 154lbs (After 60sec)

*2. Incline Bench*
12 x 60kg / 132lbs (Rest Paused 9 + 3)
*
3. DB OH Press (Feet Together)*
5 x 12 x 15kg / 33lbs

*4. Rope Pushdowns*
100 x 8kg / 17.6lbs

*5. Straight Back Situps*
20 x BW
5 x BW + 5kg / 11lbs(Behind head)


Good session overall. Started the cycle at 70kg x 20/10 so i've added 3 reps to that first set. Totally messed up the second one though, haha. Should be aiming for 50% the reps i got in the first one but didnt even end up with a quarter. Never mind. Everything else went great, too. With warmup and cooldown this was just over 60mins.
Kewl.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 27, 2012)

Hello Gaz, so what program are you following these days?


----------



## ls1x (Nov 27, 2012)

Looking good but chest could use some attention. Especially upper. But keep up the hard work. it'll pay off


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 27, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Hello Gaz, so what program are you following these days?



Hey dude, how goes?

I was doing DC but since i started this PT course my recovery went to shit on that program. Had to reduce the volume a lot. Actually quite happy with this so gonna run it for a while. Annoyed though, DC was going awesomely. Before that i was doing a heavy prog for about 6 months and that was cool too.

What you upto these days?


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 27, 2012)

ls1x said:


> Looking good but chest could use some attention. Especially upper. But keep up the hard work. it'll pay off



Thanks man. Chest has always been a weakpoint for me, believe it or not this is a vast improvement


----------



## davegmb (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm good thanks getting married, holidays have got in the way of doing any kind of rigid program. Just using a push pull with emphasis on legs and back volume. Going well over all, Getting bigger each year!


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 28, 2012)

*1. Seated Calves (5-8sec Negatives)
*15 x 30kg / 66lbs
15 x 40kg / 88lbs*

2. Squats (Paused ATG)*
10 x 20kg / 44lbs
5 x 70kg / 154lbs
4 x 80kg / 176lbs
3 x 90kg / 198lbs
2 x 100kg / 220lbs
1 x 110kg / 242lbs

12 x 100kg / 220lbs

*3. Front Squats (ATG)*
8 x 80kg / 176lbs
*
4. Elevated RDL*
4 x 25 x 60kg / 132lbs

*5. Ab Wheel Rollouts*
15 x BW


Yeah this was a good workout but fuck me was i dying. Got this into about 90 mins with warmup and cooldown. A lot of that was lying on the floor near the end of RDLs though. Need to man up next time and just bang them out. Squats are feeling good, even though i've had to take the weights down to do them ass to grass and paused it seems like this is the only way i can do them regularly and make consistent gains without getting injured. So fuck it, i'll take the ego hit.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 28, 2012)

how long have you been training?
these are some seriously low #s
you did dc? isnt that all heavy weight and constant progression
whats the strategy with the lady weights?


----------



## CG (Nov 28, 2012)

Looks like your dropped some weight there gaz


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 28, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Looks like your dropped some weight there gaz



Yeah got a bit fat for my liking a while back so actually cut for once. You're always fatter than you think, haha.

How you doing dude?


----------



## CG (Nov 28, 2012)

Gazhole said:


> Yeah got a bit fat for my liking a while back so actually cut for once. You're always fatter than you think, haha.
> 
> How you doing dude?



Fatter than I think without a doubt lol. Same old around here still trying to get lean trying out some new shit.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 28, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> how long have you been training?
> these are some seriously low #s
> you did dc? isnt that all heavy weight and constant progression
> whats the strategy with the lady weights?



I used to be an elite level powerlifter until I found Jesus and realised the folly of my ways. Since then i only lift things that are pink or chrome.

True story.

But seriously, I just train because I enjoy it. So long as the numbers are going up and I'm having fun I'm happy. Don't really care about it outside those two things mate.

Did some novice strongman shit with hilarious results, though. Crushed my hand under a barrel etc.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 28, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Fatter than I think without a doubt lol. Same old around here still trying to get lean trying out some new shit.



Haha, nice! I'm due for another cut in a few months myself. You got a journal going these days?


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 28, 2012)

davegmb said:


> I'm good thanks* getting married,* holidays have got in the way of doing any kind of rigid program. Just using a push pull with emphasis on legs and back volume. Going well over all, Getting bigger each year!



Congrats man!  when's the big day?


----------



## x~factor (Nov 28, 2012)

Gazhole said:


> I used to be an elite level powerlifter until I found Jesus and realised the folly of my ways. Since then i only lift things that are pink or chrome.


Classic!!!
lololololol


----------



## davegmb (Nov 29, 2012)

Gazhole said:


> Congrats man!  when's the big day?



Done and dusted mate got married the end of September


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 30, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Done and dusted mate got married the end of September



Well in that case double congrats! How was the day? Did you go honeymooning?


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 30, 2012)

*1. Strict Pendlay Rows:
*10 x 30kg / 66lbs
10 x 40kg / 88lbs
10 x 50kg / 110lbs
10 x 60kg / 132lbs
10 x 70kg / 154lbs
10 x 80kg / 176lbs

*2. Chins:
*5 x BW
5 x BW + 20kg / 44lbs
4 x BW + 25kg / 55lbs
3 x BW + 30kg / 66lbs
2 x BW + 35kg / 77lbs
1 x BW + 40kg / 88lbs

26 x BW
7 x BW (After 60sec)

*3. DB Shrugs:
*32 x 65kg / 143lbs

*4. Rear Delts:*
100 x 3kg / 6.6lbs

*5. Situps:
*20 x BW
8 x BW + 5kg / 11lbs

***

Good workout to end the week. Back day is always my favourite!


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 3, 2012)

*1. Klokov Press:*
10 x 20kg / 44lbs
5 x 35kg / 77lbs
4 x 40kg / 88lbs
3 x 45kg / 99lbs
2 x 50kg / 110lbs
1 x 55kg / 121lbs

17 x 45kg / 99lbs
5 x 45kg / 99lbs (After 60sec)

*2. Push Press:*
12 x 60kg / 132lbs (Rest Paused 6+4+2)

*3. Incline DB:*
5 x 12 x 25kg / 55lbs

*4. Plate Front Raise:*
200 x 5kg / 11lbs

*5. Ab Wheel Rollouts:*
15 x BW
6 x BW + 15kg / 33lbs

***

None so bad today, really busy so crammed this into like 40 minutes before work. Doing regular pressing after going to failure on Klokovs is a cunt, but the klokovs are creeping up slowly.


----------



## CG (Dec 3, 2012)

Gazhole said:


> *1. Klokov Press:*
> 10 x 20kg / 44lbs
> 5 x 35kg / 77lbs
> 4 x 40kg / 88lbs
> ...



Klokovs you say.. I had to look those up, and cunt is probably the est way to describe them. Damn


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 5, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Klokovs you say.. I had to look those up, and cunt is probably the est way to describe them. Damn



Ugh, yeah they're a bit of a bastard for sure. It's like the deadlift of overhead pressing. Horrid!


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 5, 2012)

*1. Standing Calves (3-5sec Negative):*
15 x 60kg / 132lbs
15 x 100kg / 220lbs

*2. Leg Press:*
4 x 25 x 130kg / 286lbs

*3. Deadlifts:*
5 x 70kg / 154lbs
5 x 90kg / 198lbs
4 x 110kg / 242lbs
3 x 140kg / 308lbs
2 x 160kg / 352lbs
1 x 170kg / 374lbs

15 x 160kg / 352lbs

*4. 6" Block Deadlifts:*
8 x 140kg / 308lbs

*5. Ab Wheel Rollouts:*
20 x BW
10 x BW + 20kg / 44lbs

***

Really good workout. Deadlifts flew up, and the block pulls were a bit of fun - the bar was up on blocks rather than me standing on them like my RDLs, feels a lot 'deader' to me. Also gave rollouts another go now that my shoulders aren't fucked like they were on monday.

Good times!


----------



## Cold Iron (Dec 6, 2012)

Man those Klokov Press's are really interesting, I'm going to have to try them some time.

Gazhole, no offense but I always thought you were a chick  I remember you had a women as your avatar back when I used to patrol these boards ~2004...and I just assumed it was you lol 

cheers


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 7, 2012)

Haha, no offence taken dude. The internet is funny like that - i could be a bit of both for all you know. Mino Lee style.

But yeah, Klokovs are become my favourite shoulder exercise. If you try them out make sure to focus on pushing outwards towards the ends of the bar and don't worry if it takes hours to get moving. That happens a lot :-S



Cold Iron said:


> Man those Klokov Press's are really interesting, I'm going to have to try them some time.
> 
> Gazhole, no offense but I always thought you were a chick  I remember you had a women as your avatar back when I used to patrol these boards ~2004...and I just assumed it was you lol
> 
> cheers


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 7, 2012)

*1. Dumbell Rows:*
10 x 20kg / 44lbs
10 x 30kg / 66lbs
10 x 40kg / 88lbs
10 x 50kg / 110lbs
10 x 60kg / 132lbs
10 x 80kg / 176lbs

*2. Pullups:*
5 x BW
5 x BW + 22.5kg / 49.5lbs
4 x BW + 27.5kg / 60.5lbs
3 x BW + 32.5kg / 71.5lbs
2 x BW + 37.5kg / 82.5lbs
1 x BW + 42.5kg / 93.5lbs

24 x BW
7 x BW (After 60sec rest)

*3. Barbell Shrugs:*
40 x 140kg / 308lbs

*4. Axel Bar Curls:*
50 x 20kg / 44lbs

***

I love back day i really do. Dumbell rows are strict untill the last heavy heavy set where i just power the thing up. Really helping with deadlifts, that. Rest of the workout was cool - dropped two reps on chins but the weighted ones before my BW set are getting pretty tough now. I think i'll see my BW numbers go up in the next cycle when the weights go back down.


----------



## Cold Iron (Dec 7, 2012)

heh mino lee, is he/she still around?

I'll def try them but not for a bit, still just easing back into it. ty


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 10, 2012)

*1. CGBP (Paused on Chest)*
10 x 20kg / 44lbs
5 x 55kg / 121lbs
4 x 65kg / 143lbs
3 x 75kg / 165lbs
2 x 85kg / 187lbs
1 x 95kg / 209lbs

24 x 70kg / 154lbs
6 x 70kg / 154lbs (After 60sec)

*2. Incline Bench*
12 x 65kg / 143lbs (Rest Paused 9 + 2 + 1)

*3. DB OH Press (Feet Together)*
5 x 12 x 17.5kg / 38.5lbs

*4. Rope Pushdowns*
150 x 8kg / 17.6lbs

*5. Straight Back Situps*
23 x BW

***

Great session today and the last bench session for a while. Good stuff!


----------



## PushAndPull (Dec 13, 2012)

Where's the nudity? What a tease!


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 15, 2012)

Oh it's coming. It's coming 

Have been laid up with flu all week so training (and moving in general) has been out the window. Felt iffy on monday, dragged myself through work tuesday then fell over when i got home and haven't really eaten anything negligable untill today. Tried to work on Thursday but rightfully got sent home. I can't sell memberships if i vicariously murder our leads with christmas germs.

Not a good time but i actually feel a bit better today. If it goes away as fast as it came on fingers crossed im okay by monday. Have a week off for xmas after next week anyways.

Fuck me this has NOT been a good time though.


----------



## PushAndPull (Dec 16, 2012)

Sorry to hear that you have been sick, but I'm sure that you'll be fine. 
Anyways, glad to see you posting on the board again. Still running http://getlifting.info/  ?


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 19, 2012)

PushAndPull said:


> Sorry to hear that you have been sick, but I'm sure that you'll be fine.
> Anyways, glad to see you posting on the board again. Still running getlifting.info  ?



Yeah feeling a tad better now!

Thanks man, good to be back! Still running the site but haven't had a lot of post ideas lately, haha!


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 19, 2012)

So Monday's workout was a fucking wash. Came in did some terrible squats which irritated my lower back, barely got 160lbs on the bench for like 5 reps, then gassed out after 8 chins.

Today was somewhat better, got 200lbs over my head in a push press then did some 4" block pulls to about 370lbs comfortably. Called it a day before i messed it up.

Gonna train some back on Friday then i'm off home for Xmas 

Have signed up to a strongman comp in March with a few of my training buddies. Events are:

1. Deadlift last man standing starting at 180kg.
2. Overhead Medley (Barrel, axel, log, circus DB) 60-90kg
3. Yoke/Farmers medley 240kg / 100kg respectively.
4. Arm over Arm with a 4x4
5. Atlas Stone over yoke with 105kg.

Pretty much all 75sec

Quite excited since it's been a while since i've had time for a comp with the wedding/honeymoon etc. Weights are all manageable and should be a great day with the guys. 3 months to train for this aswell!


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 7, 2013)

Happy new year, merry xmas, and lets get back training!

First workout back today, competition prep has begun!

***

*1. Axel Push Press*
10 x 20kg / 44lbs
5 x 35kg / 77lbs
4 x 42.5kg / 93.5lbs
3 x 50kg / 110lbs
2 x 55kg / 121lbs
1 x 57.5kg / 126.5lbs
1 x 60kg / 132lbs
1 x 62.5kg / 137.5lbs
20 x 50kg / 110lbs

*2. Close Grip Paused Bench*
10 x 60kg / 132lbs
8 x 70kg / 154lbs
5 x 80kg / 176lbs

*3. Barbell Curls*
10 x 40kg / 88lbs
10 x 40kg / 88lbs
10 x 40kg / 88lbs

*4. Fatgripz Dumbell Hammer Curls*
20 x 15kg / 33lbs
20 x 15kg / 33lbs
15 x 15kg / 33lbs

*5. Ab Rollouts*
20 x BW
20 x BW

***

Bodyweight today was 85kg (187lbs). Good workout, first one back so will probably get sore tomorrow haha. Kept it light for the accessory and my guesses on weights were pretty spot on. Working on power for Axel Press, all were good fast reps. Cleaning the bar from the floor each set to get used to the tekkers for that. Will be using the fatgripz or a thick every workout on at least one exercise to bring my grip up.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 9, 2013)

*1. Squats*
10 x 60kg / 132lbs
15 x 80kg / 176lbs
15 x 80kg / 176lbs

*2. Deadlifts*
5 x 65kg / 143lbs
4 x 80kg / 176lbs
3 x 97.5kg / 214.5lbs
2 x 115kg / 253lbs
1 x 130kg / 286lbs
1 x 137.5kg / 302.5lbs
1 x 142.5kg / 313.5lbs

*3. 4" Block Deadlifts*
3 x 115kg / 253lbs
3 x 115kg / 253lbs
3 x 115kg / 253lbs

*4. Thick DB Rows*
12 x 30kg / 66lbs
12 x 30kg / 66lbs
12 x 40kg / 88lbs
12 x 40kg / 88lbs
12 x 50kg / 110lbs
12 x 50kg / 110lbs
*
5. Single Leg Leg Press*
20 x 50kg / 110lbs
20 x 50kg / 110lbs
20 x 50kg / 110lbs
20 x 50kg / 110lbs
20 x 50kg / 110lbs
20 x 50kg / 110lbs

*6. Ab Rollouts*
20 x BW
20 x BW

***

Good workout! In between an 11 hour shift at work so happy with the effort, haha.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 11, 2013)

Events day yesterday, been ages since i touched any strongman gear and it showed, haha:

*
1. Keg Clean and Press (60kg / 132lbs)*
Did 15-20 mins technique practice, basically lifting the thing every minute or so. Started off terrible and couldn't get the thing to my shoulders but figured that out after a few goes. Managed to actually lock the keg out overhead a grand total of twice! Haha! To balance things out we purposely made the lighter kegs the bigger kegs so that doesn't help. This is a major thing i need to work on so will probably do it every week. Its a technique issue. The presses i did get were pretty easy, but getting it into the right position every time is gonna take some practice.

*2. Thick DB Clean and Press*
5 x 3 @ 40kg / 88lbs (Per arm)
This was better. Did this in competition before so picked it back up by the third set. The last set was actually the easiest.

*3. Axel Half Squats (Yoke Grip)*
5 x 100kg / 220lbs
3 x 160kg / 352lbs
1 x 180kg / 396lbs

5 x 30sec Hold @ 200kg / 440lbs

Was too busy to set up the yoke today so i did these instead. Basically used the axel, and squatted it off the pins at high depth only holding the actual plates on the bar for grip - very wide. Once at lockout i held it there for 30 seconds trying to keep my upper back as tight as possible. Fun but hard.

***

None too bad, i like events day since i can do some more interesting things. Need to work on tekkers for that barrel though!


----------



## davegmb (Feb 8, 2013)

You still training hard Gaz? I am just not posting much. 
Wales are looking in bad shape for the 6 nations. Would love to see Jamie Roberts give rugby league a try, he reminds me of an even bigger John Deveroux.


----------



## CG (Oct 4, 2013)

But where'd you go


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 29, 2013)

A lot has happened.

Well the comp i was talking about - i did that.






I'm the first one talking and lifting in that vid. Got an all time PR of 528lbs (240kg) at 82kg bodyweight (180lbs). The rest of the comp was an absolute shit show because of that but never mind.

I also got in shape after the comp. FOR SUMMERZ.







But then. DISASTER.

While washing the dishes one afternoon, trying to be a good husband, i completely severed the extensor tendon in my hand with a broken plate (yeah my grip is still awesome). Had surgery to re-attach.

Sigh. Sob. Etc.






That was about ten weeks ago. I've been squatting a lot but yesterday was my first workout back using the gimped hand.

Was okay.

***

1. Military Press
3 x 5 x Bar
5 x 25kg
4 x 30kg
3 x 35kg
2 x 40kg
1 x 45kg
1 x 50kg 
1 x 55kg (121lbs)
10 x 40kg (88lbs)

2. Incline Bench
2 x 15 x 40kg (88lbs)

3. Barbell Curls
2 x 10 x Bar

4. DB Curls
2 x 20 x 8kg

5. Ab Rollouts
3 x 10 x BW

***

So yeah.

This journal should really be called "Becoming less shit".

How are y'all?


----------



## bigcruz (Oct 29, 2013)

Hey man that injury blows lol you were in good shape. Hopefully you can fully recover.


----------



## dave 236 (Oct 29, 2013)

Damn Gaz that sucks. Glad you're back able to train, keep us posted. I still visit your other site time to time but its better around here when your actively pisting. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dave 236 (Oct 29, 2013)

Lol posting. Fat fingers...

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 30, 2013)

Thank god it was supposed to be posting and not fisting. Haha!

Cheers guys! Gonna get back on this and get myself back into shape/strength for some comps in 2014.

Currently low-carbing it this week to get back on the keto bandwagon.

Food diary for the last three days attached. Started at 81.5kg on Sunday, which looks good on paper but i've lost a lot of muscle and put on a lot of fat. Body composition is important


----------



## fufu (Oct 30, 2013)

Dude you are looking fantastic!! I haven't popped in here in a while...you've made some impressive gains.

That injury totally sucks...what a freak accident.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 30, 2013)

holy shit... thats your right hand... are you right handed?


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 30, 2013)

fufu said:


> Dude you are looking fantastic!! I haven't popped in here in a while...you've made some impressive gains.
> 
> That injury totally sucks...what a freak accident.



Thanks man, i was really happy with the cut. I've never been so disciplined in my entire life as i was throughout that. Got some insane workouts going at the tail end of it - i tell you one thing, getting more conditioned and leaner turns you into a fucking machine when you eventually carb up and increase your calories again.

The injury is a pisser, yeah. Staying positive though. I wrote "It isn't cancer, bitch" on my phone wallpaper the day after i got out of hospital haha. Gotta look on the brightside.

How are you doing man?


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 30, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> holy shit... thats your right hand... are you right handed?



Sadly yes 

Writing has been GREAT fun. My left forearm is now mahoosive though.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 30, 2013)

LEG DAYYYYYYY

1. Squats
3 x 5 x 20kg / 30kg / 40kg
5 x 50kg
4 x 65kg
3 x 77.5kg
2 x 90kg
1 x 102.5kg (225.5lbs)
(All paused for 1-2 seconds)

2 x 15 x 90kg (198lbs) - 90sec rest.

2. 4" Block Deadlifts
6 x 5 x 30kg / 40kg / 50kg / 60kg / 70kg / 80kg (176lbs) - Without strap.
3 x 5 x 90kg / 100kg / 110kg (242lbs) - Bad hand strapped.

3. DB Rows
4 x 12 x 30kg (66lbs)

4. Single Leg Press
5 x 20 x 45kg (99lbs)

5. Ab Rollouts
3 x 10 x BW

***

Pretty good workout. My conditioning is fooooked though, took a good 10 minutes rest after those high rep squats haha. Deads were good - slow since i was concentrating so much on the hand, stopped at 110kg since even strapped it started to feel a bit painful. DB rows with both hands, though, were fine.

Only a few more days of no carbs before i can start loading again. 4 days down!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 30, 2013)

Gazhole said:


> Sadly yes
> 
> Writing has been GREAT fun. My left forearm is now mahoosive though.








be it as you were injured being a good husband. I hope the favor is returned!


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 31, 2013)

All Im at liberty to say is giggity giggity goo

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 31, 2013)

Diet log for today attached!

Time to go to work huzzah.

Had a good day yesterday. Client of mine got a 10lb squat PR with 135kg (297lbs). The heaviest we've gone in the last 3 months was 90kg (198lbs)! Worked on technique, speed and power, and work capacity for the last 12 weeks and he smashed it. He also got a 60kg (132lbs) strict military press straight after, which is also a PR.

Whenever i fucking hate the hours doing evenings and weekends, shit like that makes it worth it.


----------



## fufu (Oct 31, 2013)

Gazhole said:


> Thanks man, i was really happy with the cut. I've never been so disciplined in my entire life as i was throughout that. Got some insane workouts going at the tail end of it - i tell you one thing, getting more conditioned and leaner turns you into a fucking machine when you eventually carb up and increase your calories again.
> 
> The injury is a pisser, yeah. Staying positive though. I wrote "It isn't cancer, bitch" on my phone wallpaper the day after i got out of hospital haha. Gotta look on the brightside.
> 
> How are you doing man?



Yeah with an injury like that, what can do you or say? It is such a freak accident, you can't really get mad at yourself. It almost sounds unbelievable, what what did you do when your tendon got sliced apart? Did you instantly know?

I'm doing pretty well. Lots of school and then weightlifting to stay sane. Currently in a cut, but I will be done in a few weeks.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 31, 2013)

fufu said:


> Yeah with an injury like that, what can do you or say? It is such a freak accident, you can't really get mad at yourself. It almost sounds unbelievable, what what did you do when your tendon got sliced apart? Did you instantly know?
> 
> I'm doing pretty well. Lots of school and then weightlifting to stay sane. Currently in a cut, but I will be done in a few weeks.



Yeah it's been a weird one. I don't know whether its better or worse it wasn't a gym injury. It seems really stupid that it was something so mundane, haha. All i knew was that it was a deep cut at the time, the plate broke and cut across my thumb and there was some blood. Got a towel and wrapped it up, luckily Helen was home to drive me to A+E where we sat for two fucking hours before i was seen - at which point the towel as soaked.

Saw a doc got xrays and he said the tendon was 95% severed - literally barely barely hanging on by some fascia. Surgery the next morning, home that afternoon, lol. Was incredibly surprised it was that serious. You always think "few stitches, i'll go to the gym a bit later today it'll be fine".

How is the cut going? Still on track? What was the goal?


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 1, 2013)

Events Day!

First events say since the injury so I had to get a bit creative.

1. Barbell Carries
(Set up a bar in a large rack, with rack supports on each side, unrack the bar from one support, walk it across the rack, put down in the other side, turn, repeat. Our racks are huge so it was about 3-5 steps)

70kg x 4 lengths
120kg x 4 lengths
170kg x 4 lengths x 4 sets
220kg x 4 lengths x 3 sets (484lbs)

The hardest part was partial squatting 220 four times. I have dubbed this exercise 'poor mans yoke'.


2. Circus DB Overhead
5 x 25kg
4 x 30kg
3 x 35kg
2 x 37.5kg
1 x 40kg
1 x 42.5kg
1 x 45kg (99lbs)
12 x 35kg (77lbs)

Simple, get the dB to your shoulder, chuck it over your head with one hand. This is difficult ATM since I'm only using one hand to get it from the floor to my shoulder.


3. Farmers Walks
For these I was using 45kg (99lbs) in each hand, but had a total of 50kg (110lbs) in the form of two weighted vests on my body and two chains around my neck. 140kg (308lbs) total weight.

140kg x 30mtr x 2 sets
1 x Dropset - 75mtr, drop 12.5kg (25lbs) every 15mtr.

The last set was ferocious. Legs were fucked at the end. Ended up with just the farmers, a pool of sweat, and pile of chains and vests.

Good session. Two more days til I can eat carbs 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 4, 2013)

Weighed in today at 78kg (172lbs) after a week no-carbing it. TIME TO LOAD....later. First - leg day.

1. Front Squats
3 x 5 x 40kg
5 x 50kg
4 x 60kg
4 x 70kg 
3 x 80kg 
3 x 90kg
3 x 100kg (220lbs)
3 x 110kg <- Wore a belt from now on.
3 x 120kg (264lbs)
8 x 90kg (198lbs)


2. 6" Block Deads
3 x 40kg
3 x 50kg
3 x 60kg 
3 x 80kg
3 x 100kg
3 x 120kg (264lbs)
3 x 130kg <- Strapped up bad hand from now on
3 x 140kg
3 x 150kg
3 x 160kg (352lbs)

3. Walking Lunges
6 x 20 x BW + 12.5kg (25lbs) Chain

4. Ab Rollouts
3 x 10 x BW + 10kg (22lbs)

5. Grippers
3 x 10 x HG200 (Left) / HG100 (Right)

***

All in all very happy with this. Front squats were perhaps a tad too heavy but there we are. Traps are already hurting since i've had nothing even approximating that weight through them for months. Will be aiming to get 200g carbs tonight so should be a good few lbs heavier tomorrow.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Nov 4, 2013)

Come join the 'dark' side and start pinning god damnit!


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 4, 2013)

Haha, at 172lbs I don't think I have any business pinning yet 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## OfficerFarva (Nov 4, 2013)

Gazhole said:


> Haha, at 172lbs I don't think I have any business pinning yet
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk




You're in better shape being natty than half the guys on gear lol.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 5, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> You're in better shape being natty than half the guys on gear lol.



Thanks man I appreciate that


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 5, 2013)

Upper light

1. Press behind neck
12 x 30kg
12 x 35kg
10 x 40kg
12 x 40kg (88lbs)
6 x 45kg (99lbs)

2. Pull ups
4 x 8 x BW

3. Cg Floor press with chains
3 x 10 x 50kg + 25kg chain weight (110lbs + 55lbs)

4. DB preacher curl
3 x 12 x 15kg (left) / 10kg (right) - 33 / 22 lbs


Pretty good, happy overall. Did this at a fairly fast clip. About an hour. Would have been less but fuck chains haha.


----------



## fufu (Nov 5, 2013)

Gazhole said:


> Yeah it's been a weird one. I don't know whether its better or worse it wasn't a gym injury. It seems really stupid that it was something so mundane, haha. All i knew was that it was a deep cut at the time, the plate broke and cut across my thumb and there was some blood. Got a towel and wrapped it up, luckily Helen was home to drive me to A+E where we sat for two fucking hours before i was seen - at which point the towel as soaked.
> 
> Saw a doc got xrays and he said the tendon was 95% severed - literally barely barely hanging on by some fascia. Surgery the next morning, home that afternoon, lol. Was incredibly surprised it was that serious. You always think "few stitches, i'll go to the gym a bit later today it'll be fine".
> 
> How is the cut going? Still on track? What was the goal?



Cut is going well. I have 3 weeks left (I'm doing a 12 week cut). The goal is just lose as much fat as I can in 12 weeks, nothing too specific beyond that. Things have gone perfectly so far, no binge eating break downs, which is surprising, because I usually have a couple of those at some point...still 3 weeks to go though.


----------



## flood (Nov 5, 2013)

Gazhole said:


> *1. Strict Pendlay Rows:
> *10 x 30kg / 66lbs
> 10 x 40kg / 88lbs
> 10 x 50kg / 110lbs
> ...


That's a lot of chins!!!!!!!


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks dude 

Managed to work up to 10x10 with bodyweight at the end of my cut in the summer, being light helps a LOT lol


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 7, 2013)

Upper Heavy

1. Circus DB
3 x 5 x 20kg
5 x 25kg
4 x 30kg
3 x 35kg
2 x 37.5kg
1 x 40kg
1 x 42.5kg
1 x 47.5kg (104.5lbs)

10 x 37.5kg (82.5kg)

all obviously with the left hand.


2. DB Shrugs
4 x 15 x 40kg (88lbs)


3. Lying Tricep Extensions
2 x 15 x 12.5kg (25lbs) chain

fuck me i love these things, that hurt a LOT


4. Log Bar Curls
2 x 25 x 25kg (55lbs)


5. Situps
5 x 20 x BW


***


Done and done. 45 minutes, most of that was the DB, haha. Still working out the kinks in the routine as i figure out what my shitty hand can and can't do. Having fun though.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 8, 2013)

1. Yoke in rack
4 Length x 60kg
4 Length x 125kg
4 Length x 165kg
4 Length x 205kg
4 Length x 245kg x 2 sets (539lbs)
1 Length x 260kg x 2 sets (572lbs)

Same as last week, walk about with too much weight in the rack yay!

2. Sandbag sprints
15mtr x 100kg x 5 sets (220lbs)

3. Backwards drag
30mtr x 100kg x 3 sets (220lbs)
With a sandbag


Dear crap this was tough. Glad I can still throw the sandbag around though, hell of a lot of fun 


Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 12, 2013)

LEG FUCK THIS HURTS DAY

1. Squats
(paused)
3 x 5 x 20kg / 30kg / 40kg
5 x 50kg
4 x 65kg
3 x 77.5kg
2 x 90kg
1 x 107.5kg (236.5lbs)

(not paused - add a belt)
2 x 20 x 90kg (198lbs)


2. RDL
3 x 10 x 60kg (132lbs)


3. Walking Lunges
6 x 20 x BW + 12.5kg Chain (25lbs)


4. Ab Rollouts Kneeling
2 x 10 x BW + 15kg (33lbs)


5. Prone DB Rows
4 x 20 x 10kg (22lbs)


****

Good stuff. Still sore from events on friday so warmups for squat felt horrible. Paused single flew up nice, then first set of 20 with the belt went nice and easy. Conditioning still isn't back 100% so the second set was a task - had to stop myself racking it after rep 16 and gut the last four out. RDLs were fine, grip was iffy but held. Lunges were miserable and everything else was fine. Good weight on the rollouts i think.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 12, 2013)

Your legs benefitting from all the forced attention?

And wheres this gd nudity?


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 12, 2013)

Yeah they're definitely a lot bigger! Ive put off doing unilateral work for so long since its not fun but its working really well.

Oh, and the nudity is coming haha

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 12, 2013)

1. Military press
10 x Bar
5 x 30kg
12 x 40kg
12 x 50kg (110lbs)
6 x 60kg (132lbs)
10 x 50kg
12 x 40kg

2. DB Rows
3 x 12 x 45kg (99lbs)
2 x 8 x 50kg (110lbs)

3. Dips
10 x BW
10 x BW + 12.5kg (25lbs)
10 x BW

4. DB hammer curls
12 x 25kg (55lbs)
2 x 15 x 15kg (33lbs)

***

Bad arm simply gave out on the heaviest set of presses. Wrist isn't particularly strong in that position yet. Dumbell rows were good though! 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 14, 2013)

Heavy upper

1. Circus DB
10 x 10kg
5 x 20kg
4 x 30kg
3 x 35kg
2 x 40kg
1 x 45kg
1 x 50kg (110lbs)

8 x 42.5kg (93.5lbs)


2. BB Shrugs
10 x 60kg
36 x 100kg (220lbs)

3. Tricep Pushdowns
100 x 8kg (18lbs)

4. EZ Curls
100 x 7.5kg (17lbs)

5. Hanging Leg Raise
2 x 15 x BW


***

Good workout. Finished with Circus DB now, will pick a new overhead event for the next three weeks! Happy with the speed on the 50kg, wanted more reps with the last set but i have a trapped nerve in my arm/upper back which is making everything this week an absolute fucking nightmare. Couldn't keep the DB in position comfortably.

Very happy with shrugs since my grip is much improved - didn't strap up for that set or even use chalk so my right hand is definitely getting back to normal 

Dunno what to do with events tomorrow with this nerve thing...may ironically do single arm deads with my "bad" arm while my "good" arm is the one with the trapped nerve!


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 15, 2013)

Events Hoorah

1. Frame Carry (Thick handles!)
30mtr x 65kg
30mtr x 115kg
15mtr x 165kg x 2 Sets (363lbs)
30mtr x 115kg x 2 Sets (253lbs)

Got some good speed up on the 115kg. Little more tentative on the heavy sets since i could barely hold onto it with my stupid fucking thumb :| more of a jog ha


2. BB Cleans
60kg (132lbs) x 1 x 6 Sets

Just did some singles since the gym was really busy and i wanted to test them out. Were alright. Wrist is really not flexible, so had to hold it completely off the shoulders with delt powah.


3. Single Arm Deadlifts (Left only)
90kg (198lbs) x 1 x 4 Sets
100kg (220lbs x 1 x 2 Sets

Gym still busy. Both these exercises took about 10 mins together lol. This was a laugh though.


4. Viking Press Machine
30kg x 3 x 2 Sets
70kg x 10 x 2 Sets (154lbs)
100kg x 5 x 2 Sets (220lbs)

Interesting to see that when it's a machine and/or an explosive movement so long as i can get the weight to the top my arm is strong enough. Seems like its just the stress through a slower ROM or stabilization that's a problem. This was great.


5a. Kettlebell Swings
28kg x 10 x 3 Sets (62lbs)

5b. Lateral Raise Isometrics (top of rep)
7.5kg x 30sec / 20sec / 10sec (17lbs)

Finished with a superset. Didn't rest until all the sets were done. This gave me a pretty good pump after the viking press.


***

Good events sesh all in all. Bit lighter than the last two weeks because of the trapped nerve (which is feeling a lot better) and i'm just a bit knackered today for some reason.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 18, 2013)

1. Front squats
5 x 42.5kg x 3 sets
5 x 52.5kg
4 x 62.5kg
4 x 72.5kg
3 x 82.5kg
3 x 92.5kg
3 x 102.5kg {225.5lbs)
10 x 72.5kg (belt - 159.5lbs)

2. Deadlfts
5 x 60kg
5 x 100kg
3 x 120kg
12 x 140kg (308lbs)


3. Single leg press
6 x 20 x 60kg (132lbs)


4. Ab rollouts kneeling 
10 x bw + 10kg
10 x bw + 15kg (33lbs)
20 x bw


5. DB rear delt fly
30 x 4kg x 2 sets (8.8lbs)
Dropset = 30 x 4kg / 60 x 2kg / 60 x just my hands

***

For some reason decided to absolutely smash my rear delts at the end there. Seems to have untrapped the nerve in my arm though!

Front squats were good. A lot faster and more stable than the same weights a fortnight ago.

Deadlifts were the first time I've pulled from the floor since the injury and managed the set double overhand with no chalk or straps or anything so happy with that! 

Weighing in at a shade over 180lbs right now.


Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 19, 2013)

1. Press Behind Neck
20kg x 10
30kg x 5
40kg x 12 x 2 Sets (88lbs)
40kg x 8
35kg x 10
30kg x 12

2. Pullups
BW x 12, 10, 8, 8

3. Kirk Karwoski Shrug Rows
60kg x 20 x 2 Sets (132lbs)
50kg x 15 x 2 Sets

4. Standing Tricep Extensions
10kg x 25 (22lbs)
10kg x 15 (3 Second Stretch Each Rep)

5. Seated Incline Dumbell Curls
7.5kg x 20 (16lbs)
5kg x 30

***

My yoke is fucked haha. Delts - fucked. Traps - fucked. Upper back - fucked. Arms - also fucked.

Whole thing took like 50 minutes.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 21, 2013)

1. Log Clean & Press
5 x 45kg
4 x 52.5kg
3 x 60kg
2 x 67.5kg
1 x 70kg
1 x 75kg
1 x 77.5kg (170lbs)
(Every rep floor to overhead)

12 x 70kg with belt (154lbs)
(just presses)


2. DB Shrugs
15 x 50kg x 4 Sets (110lbs)


3. Close Grip Bench (Paused)
6 x 50kg
10 x 70kg x 2 Sets (154lbs)


4. DB Hammer Curls
12 x 20kg
12 x 25kg x 2 Sets (55lbs)


5. Side Planks
60sec x BW (Both Sides)

***

Have chosen log for the next three week rotation of overhead since i absolutely suck at it. Really suck. Right arm completely gave out during the reps haha . Rest of the workout was good. Grip is getting better even if the arm itself is still weak, bench was hilariously difficult - triceps are done in.


----------

